# info on a 8526 ariens



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

im interested in 8526 listed on my local CL model #932105 serial # 026783,the seller says






















he thinks it was bought in 2007 0r 2008,just wondering if thats correct,most important is it a american built engine or is it chinese?Also is it a tecumseh or Briggs engine? i havent gone to look at it yet hopefully this weekend.in the pics it looks pretty clean,he says starts and runs good..hes asking $300.is offering around $200 a fair price if it is good shape?thanks for any info...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not too up to date on the age of newer looking machines, but it looks plausible. As for the engine it looks like a Tecumseh L head based on the fuel tank.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Thats a pretty decent price, at $300. I would be asking around $400 for, if it was mine.


----------



## 33696933 (Feb 19, 2014)

I bought the same one one recently for $200 without the chute turning controls. I believe its a 2005. It has a L head Tecumseh, 23.5" intake height, 16" augers, 14" 4 vane impeller, remote chute deflector, and drift cutters. Got my info from here 2005 Ariens 8526LE Deluxe Snowblowers


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

just picked it up yesterday,only issue is when its running it surges alot but it starts right up ,stays running doesnt stall.does it sound like carb rebuild?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

ih8thepackers said:


> just picked it up yesterday,only issue is when its running it surges alot but it starts right up ,stays running doesnt stall.does it sound like carb rebuild?


Yes, it sounds like it needs a good carb cleaning.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, sounds like the jets need cleaned. Does putting the choke on slightly cure the surging?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

at full throttle and no load it is not that unusual for them to surge. Does it still surge if you put it in gear and hold back on it putting a load on the engine. Beings that it is used a good carb cleaning is still a good idea. Carl.


----------

